# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Veq ni pytje kush e din ?

## pumi_sh

U kon baba me djalin e vet edhe rruges i kan taku nje grue me vajzen e saj e tash ky burri u martu me kket gruajen e ky djale me qiken e tash edhe ky burri me ket grujen e kan nje femij po edhe ky djali  me ket vajzen e kan nje femij e tash pytja:
Qka jan ne mes veti keta femij?

----------


## goldian

daje e nip

----------

